# Pool Cues & Case of Efren Bata Reyes!



## AnitoKid (May 11, 2008)

Here are pics of the pool cues and cue case 
being used by Efren Bata Reyes! 

Hope you like 'em, friends!
Much thanks for looking, everyone!

*Link is here, friends!*


----------

